# 2.5 minibow + Red Sea filter??



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I am currently in the process of setting up Henry's new tank. I bought a 2.5 gal minibow, but due to reading about the filter taking up space, being too loud (I'm in a dorm and I highly doubt my roomie would appreciate a loud filter), and potentially damaging fins, I went along with what many reviewers of this tank said (on petco/petsmart.com) and purchased a Red Sea Deco Art Nano filter to use instead. However, I am having troubles fitting the filter on the tank properly. Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Or should I just try using the filter it came with?? Does anyone have any experiences (good or bad) with the filter? I'm just worried about the reviews I've read where people mention their bettas' fins getting caught/ damaged.

If it makes any difference, he's a VT.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Also, upon further research, I found that there are two different 2.5 minibows; one with an underground air pump/ filter, and one with the filter attached to the hood. Mine is the one with the filter attached to the hood. Does anyone know which filter was the one (or was it both?) that people were talking about harming their bettas?? 

And sorry for the multiple posts... The edit button seems to have run away and my lack of sleep isn't allowing me to find it.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is a picture (hopefully it works) of the filter when it's set up.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My minibow doesnt have that filter but it looks a lot like the eclipse filters... does your betta have a problem with the flow? If not I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't transferred him to his new home yet, because I haven't been able to get a Master test kit yet. So I'm waiting til after I do, which should hopefully be soon.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would just put him in and see what he does. Some bettas like the flow some don't its all about what the fish's personality is.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I just put him in and so far he seems fine.. He seems to enjoy the current, actually, and he's eagerly exploring his new home (especially the filter!) I'm just watching to make sure the filter tube, where the water goes in, doesn't damage his fins when he get's too close to it.

Edit: Haha. Ok. So I just realized that I had gotten the cords mixed up and had something else plugged in instead of the filter. Ooops. The "current" I saw must have just been the water moving from him swimming around at the top. However, now I'm 100% sure I have the filter plugged in.. and he still seems fine =). He was a little startled at first, but he's still managing to swim around the top of his tank just fine, and can even stay in one spot when he wants too. And he is still enthralled by the filter. Now it's just a wait and see type of thing.


----------



## koiholder2010 (Jan 1, 2010)

*aquarium design?*

i keep on changing around the aquariums looks i cant seem to find the right look i like a natural look but cant rele get that


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

It just tore his fin a bit =(.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

take some panty hose and a rubber band and cover the area that sucks in the water.. that will solve your problem.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

And that will still allow material to get through to be filtered? It won't catch and hold on to anything?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

well your filter doesn't pick up the big stuff anyway so only the really small stuff goes through. I haven't ever had any problems with mine. You do have to take the pantyhose off and rinse it bc some stuff will get stuck on there but as far as filtering the pantyhose doesn't affect anything. It will slow the flow down too (thats why I use them).

I think I remember you saying you got the sea deco art nano filter.. you may just want to try this since you already have it and see how it does.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Ooh thank you!! I'll have to pick some up next time I go to the store! (Hooray for 99 cent panty hose!)


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, and could i also use the panty hose to cover the gap in the cover at the back? Or would it obstruct air flow too much? (Although I really don't think it should)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I say it would be fine  Better that than to find out that your betta decided it wanted to fly, and didn't quite touch the sky.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It cant hurt.. you could also try a piece of colorful plastic mesh (you might be able to find a color that matches your tank lol).. this also comes cheap and its a great tool in making dividers and covering up holes in the hood. (I use it to keep my snails from a wandering LOL).


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Alright thanks! And the tank is black so I don't think it'd be that hard to find something that matches lol. Before the panty hose idea, I was planning on just buying a cheap fish net and cutting out a piece to cover it with. So many options =)


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Did you return the Red Sea filter? I have that for my minibow and I love it! I also have the 2.5 gallon, in purple, and I immediately replaced the filter it came with....I think its the Tetra whisper filter, anyway it was horrible, too bulky and it damaged my betta's dorsal fin. So, I would reccomend using the Red Sea Nano Deco Art Filter.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I still have the Red Sea, but I'm trying the panty hose idea that 1fish2fish suggested, because I can't get the Red Sea to fit properly. When I tried it, the hood rested very awkwardly on the tank and left a gap =(. But I'm still keeping it as back up.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Although, I'm going to be super sad when I restart the filter, because Henry's made a HUGE bubble nest around it! And it's going to get ruined now =(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! lol


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Haha I got a few pictures though, at least! =D.. He's back in his tank now and super mad at me for 1) removing him from his tank to set up the filter again, and 2) his awesome bubble nest is now gone. He's quite the little drama queen (king?)... but he usually settles down pretty quick =)


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

so do you have the red sea filter in, or do you have the previous one?


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

The previous =/


----------

